# Riding after c-section



## dressage_diva (8 December 2016)

I'm expecting my first child and have just found out I'm going to be needing a c-section just after Xmas after some complications.

I'd love to hear experiences of any mum's riding after c-sections. I'm aware the recovery can be difficult (and there are restrictions with driving initially afterwards until you can do an emergency stop!). How long did it take for you to get back in the saddle and did you find it took you a long time to get your balance and core strength back?

I'm aware everyone's recovery will be different and it probably also depends on whether you rode whilst pregnant (sadly I gave up straight away as both horses went lame!).

Any tips you have would be most appreciated!


----------



## PorkChop (8 December 2016)

Bet that news was a bit of a shock, how are you feeling about it?

I didn't have a C-section when I had my daughters, but my advice would be to try not to be a hero!  Do what you are able, but don't beat yourself up if you can't.  It is a relatively short period of time in your life, enjoy your baby, get some helpful family and friends lined up to help out if you need it.

So get planning now for every eventuality, make some lists up of routines etc.  I don't think you are allowed to drive for 6 weeks anyway, good luck


----------



## dressage_diva (8 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Bet that news was a bit of a shock, how are you feeling about it?

I didn't have a C-section when I had my daughters, but my advice would be to try not to be a hero!  Do what you are able, but don't beat yourself up if you can't.  It is a relatively short period of time in your life, enjoy your baby, get some helpful family and friends lined up to help out if you need it.

So get planning now for every eventuality, make some lists up of routines etc.  I don't think you are allowed to drive for 6 weeks anyway, good luck 

Click to expand...

Thanks, it was a bit of a shock as didn't go in for 36wk scan expecting to be told that baby was breech and that in conjunction with other complications meant c-section would be necessary! Luckily I've always been open to the idea of having a c-section if medically necessary (I have a complicated medical history!) so I'm not too upset by the decision as I know it's best for my little boy and my own health. I've heard regarding driving that my insurers are happy to let you drive once your GP says you're ok to do so and that can be before 6 weeks if you recover well

Am definitely going to try and take it as easy as I can (and not rush the recovery!) but equally I'm keen to get back riding and competing (dressage) when I realistically can as I have a very supportive husband and have missed riding so much! Both horses are on full exercise livery so I don't have to worry about them too much, so it's only me that I need to worry about in the initial stages!


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 December 2016)

Congratulations!

Tbh, the recovery from an elective c/s can be quicker than from a tricky vaginal birth. I've had two c/s's.

I'm not the slightest bit gung ho, but I was back on board my safe horse at 6 weeks. I used, as always, a good tall mounting block so I only needed to step easily into the saddle. No heroics, and taking it steady is the way to go. Defo no heavy lifting or energetic housework in the first 6 weeks or you'll put your recovery right back.


----------



## stencilface (8 December 2016)

No experience of c sections but I'd say take it easy afterwards. Your body will still be affected by relaxin, and if you breastfeed will be for even longer. This can cause problems with overstretching yourself. As well as a doctor having a look at you, after this pregnancy I'm going to get an mot done by a physio specialising in pregnancy to give me a run over to see if I'm fit too.

Having done my back in 2 weeks post birth last time, and then not being ok to ride for 3 months and took even longer to trust my back again, I'd say take it steady. 

Wait until we have nice weather


----------



## dressage_diva (8 December 2016)

stencilface said:



			No experience of c sections but I'd say take it easy afterwards. Your body will still be affected by relaxin, and if you breastfeed will be for even longer. This can cause problems with overstretching yourself. As well as a doctor having a look at you, after this pregnancy I'm going to get an mot done by a physio specialising in pregnancy to give me a run over to see if I'm fit too.
		
Click to expand...

Great idea about the physio! Have been missing my regular sport massages since I got pregnant!


----------



## Tiarella (8 December 2016)

My trainer had a planned c-section mid August and competed at hoys in the heavyweight working  hunter start of October


----------



## stencilface (8 December 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Great idea about the physio! Have been missing my regular sport massages since I got pregnant!
		
Click to expand...

I went to see the pregnancy one at 20 weeks as had low back pain, she said I had one leg shorter than the other and spent 30 mins digging her elbows into my leg to make them the same length. It was excruciating!


----------



## Shazzababs (8 December 2016)

I had an emergency C Section (it was a larger than normal incision due to the angle the baby had wedged itself) and I tried riding after 8 weeks (just a plod around the lanes).  The actual riding was OK, but getting off was agony!

I waited until the 12 weeks (as my consultant had suggested, and it was fine).

However if you have a planned C Section with no complications I think you will easily be OK after 6-8 weeks.  Just get off gingerly the first time!

To be honest though, if you get any spare time before that you will probably plump for sleeping over riding!


----------



## dressage_diva (8 December 2016)

stencilface said:



			I went to see the pregnancy one at 20 weeks as had low back pain, she said I had one leg shorter than the other and spent 30 mins digging her elbows into my leg to make them the same length. It was excruciating!
		
Click to expand...

Ooh i'm actually really jealous! Tried one earlier in pregnancy and they refused to put any pressure behind it and it was just like being stroked! Have really sore legs now at 36weeks and keep getting leg cramps and longing for a nice firm massage!!!


----------



## stencilface (8 December 2016)

I'm definitely going to make the physio regular post baby, apparently I also have co-sleepers shoulder too lol but she said she'd wait to fix that. Not long now for you, I'd spend the time enjoying your baby. Winter babies can be miserable as you're more stuck inside and it's dark so early. So do some nice things for yourselves to avoid getting too glum!


----------



## Pc2003 (8 December 2016)

Okay well in the know here! 1 emergency section in 2012 (red light job) and a planned section 21 months later!
I actually found both sections okay. The first was traumatic due to circumstances but recovery no different to the planned.
They like to have you on your feet 8 ish hours after. I think it's important to stay that way after. The more you gently move the better.
For both sections I drove after 2-3 weeks. This isn't recommended but I could push the peddles fine. Only drove very short distances. 
Could not lift buckets or reach up high for good 5-6 weeks. 
Rode both times at 5 weeks. Couldn't get on from ground or block, had to find something high to use. No issues riding gently. Got bucked off 7 weeks after 1st section and was fine. 
My core strength isn't what it was, my stomach is a mess.
2 yrs on all is fine. Stomach still a mess but hey ho
Wish you all the luck. The worst bit of all for me was standing up for the first time. Literally the world fell out!!! 
Other then than that I had no issues apart from the norm that would come with abdominal surgery xx


----------



## Annieryan (12 December 2016)

I ended up having an emergency c section. I was determined to get back on as soon as possible. I got back on at 5 weeks 3 days post birth. I only walked for a couple of days before I attmepted to go any faster but I was back jumping by 8 weeks. You will no when you feel ready enough to get back on. 
I ended up driving 2 weeks after as well, I needed to get to the yard during the day for the vet and had no other option but I felt fine. Although they recomeend 6 weeks I spoke to my midwife and she said as long as you feel ok drive so I did &#128586;


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 December 2016)

I had an emergency C. 
I waited the 6 weeks to ride as advised by the hospital physio - her advice was 6 weeks then 6 weeks walk only, but I skipped that bit as I had an experimental short trot / canter and felt ok so just carried on after that.  
My core was shot to pieces though and I was weak as a kitten so I did do less than I would normally but I started mucking out and doing the horses which helped get my strength back up - I also used my LO as a weight and did things like if we were led in bed, hold baby and do a "sit up" to get up - just one at a time, but it was amazing how much it helped making myself use my core. 
Once I got back to work I rejoined the work gym and now do a lot of fitball / pilates and abs focused exercise and that has made a massive difference.


----------



## dressage_diva (12 December 2016)

Thank you all for your positive stories! Fingers crossed i should be back on board by end of February then, if not before. Thinking it will be quite a while before I can manage sitting trot though!!!


----------



## Lanky Loll (12 December 2016)

dressage_diva said:



			Thank you all for your positive stories! Fingers crossed i should be back on board by end of February then, if not before. Thinking it will be quite a while before I can manage sitting trot though!!!
		
Click to expand...

One thing they won't tell you in hospital - but which I found helped - the wound can get a bit angry / itchy when your waistband sits on it, so I found myself wearing my stretchy maternity knitted top jeans for a while, then when I did wear my breeches / anything lower (normal) waisted I put a thin panty liner across the top of my knickers so that it sat over the scar and stopped it from getting rubbed.


----------



## dressage_diva (12 December 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			One thing they won't tell you in hospital - but which I found helped - the wound can get a bit angry / itchy when your waistband sits on it, so I found myself wearing my stretchy maternity knitted top jeans for a while, then when I did wear my breeches / anything lower (normal) waisted I put a thin panty liner across the top of my knickers so that it sat over the scar and stopped it from getting rubbed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks someone else told me something similar


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (12 December 2016)

I had an emergency C section and it all seemed to heal very well. I started riding 4 weeks after and went hunting 5 weeks after. This I do not recommend. I couldn't hold my horse normally and with absolutely zero core strength having had it chopped in half, I was very feeble!! 

Take the time to mend and get back to proper strength and follow doctors orders. I was an idiot!!


----------



## Farma (12 December 2016)

I didn't have a c section but did have an episiotomy, whilst this was around 4 weeks healing time to feel like I could move around normally riding was a different story, I was so weak and found my riding had suffered a lot. I was so naive to think I would be back to it so quickly!
Just take your time and don't put any pressure on yourself, my baby is 6 months now and I've only just finished losing the 3 stone I gained and fitting back into my lovely breeches again!


----------



## claracanter (13 December 2016)

I've had a C-section with my first child and then my second child was a natural birth. I would say the C- section apart from having no stomach muscles to begin with, was a much easier recovery than the natural birth This was because of some tearing that was excruciating for ages. I couldn't have even contemplated sitting on a horse! So from my experience you will be fine, but it will take a while for everything to get back to normal and don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## dressage_diva (13 December 2016)

Thank you everyone for all your comments and advice! Am going to try really hard to not rush the recovery and take all the advice on board!

Other than getting back into the pilates, does anyone have any general recommendations for getting the core strength back?


----------



## MagicMelon (13 December 2016)

It definately depends how your c-section goes I think, although obviously they say you're not meant to do anything for 6 weeks. I had a horrible emergency general anaesthetic c-section so I didnt get out of hospital for 5 days and then was on blood pressure pills which made me dizzy so I really didnt do much at all with the horses for the first few days back but I did start leading them about / gentle grooming after only about a week home. I was doing water buckets by 3 weeks (not advisable I know) and started backing a welsh cob at 4 weeks... that was a bad idea as the pony chucked me off twice in the first fortnight, the second time in a pretty nasty way. Looking back I was stupid and did these things too soon, I wouldnt do it again! I was very lucky I didnt do myself damage. So I would definately urge you not to do things too soon, you can feel better surprisingly quick after but dont let it fool you 

With regards to core strength, mine was destroyed after my c-section and I dont feel its ever come back as good as it used to be even now. Pilates definately helped and just generally drawing my own attention to how I was sitting (engaging my core) etc.


----------



## stencilface (13 December 2016)

Can recommend Pole dancing for core strength, but advise the pilates for a few months first!


----------



## mariew (15 December 2016)

I had a planned one a couple of years ago, and i wouldn't have want to get back any earlier. than 12 weeks - it's a pretty heavy operation. It takes a couple of years for muscles to heal properly.  I guess to just do some gentle walk to see what it feels like it might be ok.  
The weirdest part for me was the muscles below the scar and above the scar don't feel connected anymore, and i'm not sure they ever will.  Echo the sleep option.  It's tough with a baby and a horse unless you have an amazing support system around you.


----------



## MileAMinute (17 December 2016)

mariew said:



			I had a planned one a couple of years ago, and i wouldn't have want to get back any earlier. than 12 weeks - it's a pretty heavy operation. It takes a couple of years for muscles to heal properly.  I guess to just do some gentle walk to see what it feels like it might be ok.  
The weirdest part for me was the muscles below the scar and above the scar don't feel connected anymore, and i'm not sure they ever will.  Echo the sleep option.  It's tough with a baby and a horse unless you have an amazing support system around you.
		
Click to expand...

This. I'm pregnant with my second after an emergency section and it feels decidedly odd. 

Don't rush to get back on, enjoy being a new mum and all those little newborn moments. The horses will always be there. 
I rode 12 weeks after (I was in the process of selling my horse and needed to get on him before he went feral) and I hated it. No core strength whatsoever! I ended up paying an instructor to give him some refreshers and then to ride him for viewings.


----------



## Moomin1 (17 December 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Congratulations!

Tbh, the recovery from an elective c/s can be quicker than from a tricky vaginal birth. I've had two c/s's.

I'm not the slightest bit gung ho, but I was back on board my safe horse at 6 weeks. I used, as always, a good tall mounting block so I only needed to step easily into the saddle. No heroics, and taking it steady is the way to go. Defo no heavy lifting or energetic housework in the first 6 weeks or you'll put your recovery right back.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.   I've known people recover very quickly after a section, and not so after a difficult long vaginal labour/birth  (including myself).  It took me about 3mths to recover from my labour and vaginal birth and my core strength was none existent.  I think it's all individual and you will just have to suck it and see after the event.


----------

